# 240z short shifter



## tonado15 (Dec 3, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get a short throw shifter for my 240z?


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Kinda pricey but they have it here.
http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=20-1050


----------

